# FreudFreud LM75R010 10-Inch by 30t TCG 5/8-Inch Arbor Glue Line Rip Saw Blade



## wndopdlr (Jan 28, 2009)

I have used nothing but Forrest blades for many years, but, having been given a job that will require a lot of ripping on 8/4, 6/4, and 4/4 very dry Red Oak, I decided to try out this blade. Other reviews and a recent article in a magazine gave me some comfort, but I remained skeptical. Forrest is a tough act to follow.

Having now ripped all of the 8/4 RO, I can easily reccomend this blade. The cut is not quite as smooth as a Forrest, but is easily acceptable. There is no burning or marking, and I suspect that I will be able to glue up tops right from the saw without having to run the boards through a jointer.

The blade is almost half price of the Forrest, the plate is .0050 thinner, but the carbide is the same width . The carbide tip is considerably smaller, so the blade will not give the number of sharpenings of the Forrest, therefore, over the long haul, the money will probably be similar.

I will continue to use the Forrest blade as my "go to" blade because I don't have to switch it out between ripping and crosscutting, but for a big rippping job, this blade just makes sense.


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

thanks for the review. I've been thinking about this blade lately.


----------



## howarddavidp (Jun 12, 2012)

I have this blade. It does give me smooth cuts, ready to go right to glue.

I have left it on for this whole week, so I have been using it for everything, including crosscuts. No issues, I just cut a jewelry box in 1/2 for my wife with this blade, no chipping and it did better than expected.

I also used it to rip some wet pressure treated 2x4's into 1/3's the width side for making adirondack chair slats, it did this well. I did have to run the slats through the planer to even it out, but that was the fault of my fence and NOT the blade.

So, I would give a thumbs up, bought this online and got it real cheap.

Dave


----------

